# help URGENT RAYMARINE autopilot ST6000+ STLK FAIL ERROR MESSAGE



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone know how to resolve this? Autopilot by Raymarine, ST6000+ has suddenly stopped working, error message shows STLK FAIL. Raymaine closed until 5th January and need to try to fix ASAP as we're at sea. THANK YOU ANYONE.


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

I presume STLK fail means seatalk fail. Seatalk is the 3 pin slighly curved plug that will daisy chain to all other instruments.
check all connections.
I know how difficult it can be to repair things at sea so hope this is of help.
I will get back with a more detailed responce (ie not a guess) in another couple hours if someone doesn't post a good answer.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Had same such problem when first using the auto pilot, when I had a chance to finally get tied up, removed the face cover and discovered really didn't have a strong power connection for the system, redid the factory terminals and all has work great ever since.


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

Seatalk error shouldn't prevent you using the AP, unless you're Tracking against a GPS or Wind. Go for Auto (compass only) and it should work until you'll hav e land under your feet.


----------



## llissenden (Aug 30, 2001)

Ditto on checking conections and being sure there is sufficient power. Our system has 12+ displays plus E80. Ray recommends a power feed for every 6 elements...just run another 12V to the system along the string. On the connections, clean, dry and reconnect with dielectric silicon to keep good connection. The little 3 hole Seatalk ends tend to come loose too easily.


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

Just looked up the handbook for the 6001plus and it says
STLK FAIL
"The control unit cannot transmit data to the seatalk system. Make sure all Seatalk cables are connected properly"

The seatalk plug connects to the rear of the control unit (there are 2 so they can be daisy changed together). Check both of these plugs One will lead to the control box where it becomes 3 bare wires (screen red and yellow). It is labeled seatalk on the course computer. Check these 3 bare wires are connected properly. I think your fault probably lies with one of these connections.
Other steps to take are to check all connections and if you haven't tried starting the engine give this a try as it will boost voltage and may allow a suspect connection to work.
Good luck with a small crew its hard to hand steer for long periods. Don't forget you can always Heave-to if you need a rest.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious Joanna, but have you done any changes to the wiring recently. If so, what did you change... it could be that you knocked one of the Seatalk cables loose or something you changed is causing interference on the Seatalk cables. 

If no recent changes or work, then just double check all the Seatalk cables.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks everyone*

I can't answer any of your questions - I"m just the messenger - hubbie is on the boat so I will send all your responses to him via sailmail and hope that they do the trick. THANK YOU EVERYONE! So wonderful to have such great support !!!
happy new year
joanna


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Make sure you have a good ground.
Maybe even double up on the ground wire.
I know it sounds simple, but it can effect the intergrity of the system.


----------



## sesteinberg (Feb 7, 2010)

*Same problem with ST500r wired remote*

I kave the same error message on my st500r wired remote- had been working fine. I've check and rechecked all the connections- any thoughts besides a break in the wire of the wired remote. Possibly a problem with the remote itself?
thx


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*response to sesteinberg*

My husband says somewhere there is a bad connection. Unplug ALL your instruments together - plug them in again and hopefully that will work - and when you get to port, check the cables. My husband said one of the cables was faulty which was spliced incorrectly, but to get him through those few days, it was just unplugging and replugging....... Good luck - it's most frustrating.
Joanna


----------



## sesteinberg (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks- i'm just trying to figure out if a) the remote itself could be faulty b) the wire of the wired remote could be bad, or does it have to be in the connections. Given that there are three wires (red, grey, orange) and the device has power (red & grey must be ok) doesn't it half to be in the orange lead? or is there something wrong with that logic.?


----------



## sesteinberg (Feb 7, 2010)

btw- the remainder of the system works fine...only the remote is a problem


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*response to sesteinberg*

Hubbie says DEFINITELY a wire is faulty in the daisy chain. I don't know what that means, but hopefully you do (my husband isn't here, I'm just asking him this over the phone). Hope this helps?
Joanna


----------



## besbes_bechir (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello everyone, I repair boat electronics, I had the same problem with my costumer, I found the PCB has some corrosion.
I cleaned the corrosion and repaired the connection with some wires.
If anyone looking for some help you can message me and you can find me in Marina Monastir, Tunisia


----------



## Ohmygoodness (8 mo ago)

TSOJOURNER said:


> Does anyone know how to resolve this? Autopilot by Raymarine, ST6000+ has suddenly stopped working, error message shows STLK FAIL. Raymaine closed until 5th January and need to try to fix ASAP as we're at sea. THANK YOU ANYONE.


Well we had the exact same problem. After ripping everything apart it turns out our compass was not on. New boat owner problems.


----------

